# Janky Peds...



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

How does a dog sire its sire and its sire's sire.. ??

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=306341

Find a janky ped near you........


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Lmao.. thats pretty funny


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I know this has got to be a "misprint" no way this could be on actual paper.. thought it was pretty funny myself. I know man dogmen reuse names but this is a breeding reproducing itself .. are they cloned? .. 

anyway I figure alot of you have seen crazy paperwork as well I cannot be the only one...


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Bahaha! Too funny!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Either it was a misprint or someone's seriously hanging papers, or they just don't know how to read or write a pedigree lol.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Is that one of those circle bred dogs? Not line bred. LOL!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I actually by way of chance happen to talk to the guy, today in fact not two hours after I posted this. Who did take time to talk a lil bit about his dogs but did not address the question pertaining to Junior and Cody, now the bottom is proof that when you cross performance staff with game dog then linebreed the game dog more than the latter you will get old world bulldogs from the stratton era just look at Junior II.


----------

